# Txts in wr9ng order or "late" and out of order



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone experienced sms messages not being delivered in a timely manner? We had an issue between my Galaxy S7 and an IPhone 5.

Messages came in out of order and the caused much confusion and it was difficult to follow the thread. Between say 1230pm and 200pm time stamp of various messages had delivery times anywhere from 6 to 23 minutes later than sent. The message thread on the sender phone looked nothing like my thread if the same thing. 

At 427pm things seemed to self correct. I didnt change my location but the sender did. 

Is this indicative of a phone issues or a network issue?


Both the sender and I were texting other people and those threads appear to be timed correctly.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Could be either, restarting both phones can help if it's a phone issue. If it's a network issues it'll just go away by itself, if it's due to being in an area with poor cell coverage then moving to an area with better signal will fix messages being sent or received out of order as signal is regained/lost. 

You can also check the properties of the messages and it should show the time stamp of when the messages were sent, that can tell you if the problem was more likely with the sender or receiver. If the text messages on the sender's phone show a time stamp out of sequence with other messages in the string of text messages then the phone wasn't actually sending them right away. You can also check the time stamps for messages on either phone to see how they compare; Android phones display both a sent and received time stamp for text messages that you receive, I'm sure iPhones do as well.

This happens all the time though with many people, for various reasons like those listed above or due to congestion on the carrier's networks or carrier towers, it's why texting never beats a phone call for important matters. since the problem went away there isn't much you can do and was probably a signal or carrier issue that is out of your control. There is an option to have delivery confirmation for text messages just like with emails, that way you can see when the text messages being sent are received by the other person.


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

The time stamp on the messages I received show a discrepancy... incoming messages show a receive time different from the send time. Physically looking at the message thread it's obvious the messages were sent in a different order than I recieved them. 

Mostly curious as to why this happened. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Welcome to texting, this is not unusual behavior.


----------

